# Optimizing Chances



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

What did you ladies do differently whilst having IUI!!

Supplements, diet etc! I am so worried this time will fail, trying to keep upbeat.

Any tips will be greatly appreciated

xxxx


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Saila

Have a look at my diary thread. I am due to start my 2nd IUI in a couple of weeks and I am preparing myself the best way that I can. My 1st one failed but i did not follow any of the things that i have listed in my thread. 

I warn you - the thread is very very long - but it's got a long list of things that I am going to do and not do.

I am more hopeful this time - at least I know that I couldn't have done anything more, if I fail again.

BUT I WONT...

Hope this helps

Amanda


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Saila

I didnt really do anything major and im sure its things you are already doing.

I took sanatogen pro-natel supplements, cut out alcohol and caffeine, drank lots of water, ate brazil nuts and drank fresh pineapple juice.

who knows if any of that helped but it cant help!

loads and loads of luck for this cycle, i hope you get your BFP

Eimer xxx


----------

